# Start up disk almost full again



## Ciro (Feb 4, 2005)

Start up disk almost full, need to make space available on disk by removing files. I'm getting this warning again.I have a powerMac G4(AGP Graphics} 512Mhz memory-bus 100Mhz on one CPU OSX 10.3.9--450Mhz processor, with about five partitions I tried removing files, but not enough and not sure what to move. I've heard there are some good software programs available to move files from the main hard drive to my other drives that have much more space available. Im sure there are other Macintosh users that may have a similar problem. Any advice is appreciated...Thanks


----------



## applecrisp (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey hows it goin I feel your pain I have an old imac g3 running os x only 6gb drive (not much room) But im not totally sure what your trying. Do you have 5 pyhsical drives or just one drive partitioned 5 times could you please elaborate.


----------



## Ciro (Feb 4, 2005)

I believe I have one drive five partitions. Main drive=4.39GB/ 263.1mb free--Dr1=4.39gb,1.26gbfree-- Dr2=7.22gb,3.19gbfree- -Dr3=8.78gb, 8.54gb free and finally Fonts749.9mb,562.1mb free...As you can see, the Main Drive where I need it the most is almost full. That why I keep getting an alert message to tell me " Startup disk is almost full" I'd prefer having only two or three partitions with the bulk of it on the Main drive where I need it most. I know there must be a way to eliminate all the extra partitions, but not sure how. Macintosh has come up with a better system. Really appreciate your interest. Thanks...Ciro


----------



## applecrisp (Mar 10, 2005)

Ya im not 100% sure but i think that you should just be able to drop and drag what you want/don't want to the right disks as long as you keep the system folders in the same drive you should be fine ie: library,system,users,applications i think is how it goes im not actually on my mac right now but in regards to programs try downloading idefrag i think its free for the first little bit then you have to pay it will save alot of space if you never defrag your drives. although to remove partitions i think you have to back up your hard drive and reformat. little question why dont you just have partition


----------

